# Critter Nation Large Cage



## Amaranthe (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum and... french 

I'm looking to buy a Critter Nation Cage for my wife's birthday. Her two rats will be more than happy in such a luxury environment.

Unfortunatly, this cage is not available at all in France.

Do you know if i could buy one in UK ?
Preferable in London or in another location easily accessible from France.

The one i'm looking for is the Double cage, the big one. From what i've read it's the best cage available for rats.

Many thanks for all input you could provide me in this quest.

Amaranthe.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I have never seen one in the UK as it is an American cage.

However we do have a very similar cage called a Liberta Explorer, if that's something you would consider?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bonjour 

Here you go Midwest Critter Nation Double Small Animal Cage - Next Day Delivery Midwest Critter Nation Double Small Animal Cage


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

But there's also this cage
Great deals on small pet cages and accessories at zooplus: Royal Suite 95 Double

The bars on this cage would be better for rats to climb up rather than the critter nation. And I think the critter nation has wider bar spacing?


----------

